# Clavier Logitech et tiger



## titoo (21 Juillet 2005)

Il semble que les claviers Logitech ne soient plus compatibles avec Tiger , quel qu'en soit la version.
Le problème vient du fait que lors de l'installation de tiger, OSX tente de s'adapter au clavier qu'il trouve connecté et modifie en cas de succès son paramètrage en conséquence. Installer le logiciel LCC de logitech ne donne pas le résultat attendu. Impossibilité, même en choisissant dans le menu "Clavier Logitech Français" d'obtenir le caractère arobase @ len appyant sur la touche en haut à gauche petit 2 comme avant (10.3.9)
 :rose: 
Alors boycottez les produits de cette marque jusqu'à ce qu'il corrigent le problème avec Apple.
Ce qui ne vous empêche pas de donner votre solution si vous en avez une.


----------



## macboy (21 Juillet 2005)

pour faire le signe @ avec un logitech
tu dois taper sur la touche en dessous du "q" -> ">< "

je me trompe ou pas??


----------



## titoo (21 Juillet 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> pour faire le signe @ avec un logitech
> tu dois taper sur la touche en dessous du "q" -> ">< "
> 
> je me trompe ou pas??



Oui et non, macboy
Oui lorsque LCC n'est pas installé et dans ce cas les autres touches sont mal mappées, donc ne produisent pas les caractères attendus.
Non avec LCC 1.5 le dernier. Qui fonctionne ( à peu pres) correctement pour toutes les touches clavier sauf pour le signe arobase qui normalement s'obtient par la touche au dessus de la touche gauche de tabulation. Mais bizarrement pour obtenir l'arobase il faut d'abord taper sur la touche verrouillage Majuscule et taper sur la touche ci avant citée. Un vrai casse-tête
En tout cas pour le modele de clavier Y-R-J21
Logitech France ne donne aucune solution pour les macs.


----------

